# The 4th Me



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We welcomed our newest family member/Rock Star into the world about a week ago.
I'd like to share his clever birth announcement with you.
Dawn (Skippershe)is going to try help me post it and should be up soon.
My SIL worked on it during the week and it came out great.(She is Awesome)
The Mini guitar website posted it on their blog too. www.axeheaven.com.

Introducing....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, now, *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!!!!

Sooooooo.....while Dawn is working on the posting, are YOU going to change your signature ..... or is there a 5th ME in the oven







????


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!* Best wishes to all !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations to the 4ME Family!

What a beautiful little boy!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! He is such a cutie!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Another Mini ME. Congratulations.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations!








What a cutie! All of you out there with daughters, look out!

And Eddie... Welcome to Outbackers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh Oh, does Eddie realize what he has gotten himself into with this group?!?!









Well, he can be broken in slowly I guess...









CONGRATS on the Birth!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great birth announcement!!

Congrats on the additional Outbacker.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats Ed. Thank goodness he has his Mom's looks ....


----------

